

Facebook Now Lets US Users Pay $7 To Promote Posts - linuxcoder
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/03/us-promoted-posts/

======
munsonbh
It is unfortunate that instead of continuing to improve the feed's relevancy
with the social graph data, they now have a financial incentive to do the
opposite.

Also, how soon until your friends' promoted posts are joined by advertising?

